# Lightroom CC File failed to Load T505 error on iPad



## Gary Kessler (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi there!  I updated to LR CC 4.0 and now some of my picture files say "The photo failed to load.  There was an issue loading the photo.  Error Code: T505.  The MacOS and Android work fine.  Any ideas how to correct this?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 19, 2018)

"Temporary Workaround (May not work for some user so avoid  spreading) 
1. set the asset in a album for download for offline 
2. edit asset on other device to create a new revision 
3. change Cloud storage & Sync to download original 
4. open asset in all photos"

This will be fixed in the next release.


----------



## Gary Kessler (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks! I am able to select an effected photo, choose Make A Copy from the menu, and it then syncs without the error.  A nuisance for sure, but glad there's a temporary fix. 

Interestingly, it did not happen to all the RAW photos I imported to my iPad after the update, and it does not seem to effect jpg files.


----------

